# Error upgrading tiff



## Hutchy (Jan 9, 2012)

Could someone help out with this error as I can not seem to pinpoint the problem. I tried upgrading tiff with two tools, portupgrade and portmanager and get similar error.

First with portmanager:


```
config.status: creating test/Makefile
config.status: creating tools/Makefile
config.status: creating libtiff/tif_config.h
config.status: creating libtiff/tiffconf.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --without-libgl

Libtiff is now configured for amd64-portbld-freebsd9.0

  Installation directory:             /usr/local
  Documentation directory:            ${prefix}/share/doc/tiff-4.0.0
  C compiler:                         cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W
  C++ compiler:                       c++ -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing
  Enable runtime linker paths:        no
  Support Microsoft Document Imaging: yes
  Use win32 IO:                       no

 Support for internal codecs:
  CCITT Group 3 & 4 algorithms:       yes
  Macintosh PackBits algorithm:       yes
  LZW algorithm:                      yes
  ThunderScan 4-bit RLE algorithm:    yes
  NeXT 2-bit RLE algorithm:           yes
  LogLuv high dynamic range encoding: yes

 Support for external codecs:
  ZLIB support:                       yes
  Pixar log-format algorithm:         yes
  JPEG support:                       yes
  Old JPEG support:                   yes
  JPEG 8/12 bit dual mode:            no
  ISO JBIG support:                   yes
  LZMA2 support:                      yes

  C++ support:                        yes

  OpenGL support:                     no

===>  Building for tiff-4.0.0_3
Making all in port
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I../libtiff   -I/usr/local/include
   -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -MT dummy.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dummy.Tpo -c -o dummy.lo dummy.c 
-Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -llzma -ljbig /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so -lz -lm  -O2   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libtiff.so.4
 -o .libs/libtiff.so.4
eval: /usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/cc: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0/libtiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0/libtiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff.
MGPMrUpdate 0.4.1_9 error: make returned an error, adding /graphics/tiff to ignore.db
reverting bsd.port.mk patch -=>cd /usr/ports/Mk; patch -R < /usr/local/share/portmanager/patch-bsd.port.mk-0.3.6;
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|--- /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk	Tue Nov  8 01:02:51 2005
|+++ bsd.port.mk	Wed Nov 16 02:16:57 2005
--------------------------
Patching file bsd.port.mk using Plan A...
Hunk #1 failed at 2049.
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to bsd.port.mk.rej
done
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Port Status Report
------------------------------------------------------------------------
00001 have:tiff-4.0.0_2                        /graphics/tiff                      OLD available: tiff-4.0.0_3
00002 have:libtool-2.4_1                       /devel/libtool                      CURRENT
00003 have:jpeg-8_3                            /graphics/jpeg                      CURRENT
00004 have:jbigkit-1.6                         /graphics/jbigkit                   CURRENT
========================================================================
skipping tiff-4.0.0_2 /graphics/tiff marked IGNORE reason: failed during make
------------------------------------------------------------------------
portmanager 0.4.1_9 INFO: finished with some ports not updated  if --log was used see /var/log/portmanager.log
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[combat6@jjs] /usr/home/combat6#
```

Second with portupgrade:


```
eval: /usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/cc: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0/libtiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0/libtiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff/work/tiff-4.0.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20120110-27936-shxqiy-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade
 UPGRADE_PORT=tiff-4.0.0_2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.0.0_2 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! graphics/tiff (tiff-4.0.0_2)	(unknown build error)
```

Thanks anyone.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 9, 2012)

Read the first error message that shows up.  It says it can't find the compiler under the CCACHE directory.

Remove any mention of CCACHE from /etc/make.conf and then try again.


----------



## Hutchy (Jan 9, 2012)

I checked make.conf and there is nothing about CCACHE,


```
# cat /etc/make.conf
# Uncomment this if you want to do port builds with no interaction
#BATCH=yes

# Keep KDE4 in /usr/local, fixes sharing of icons / mime and others
KDE4_PREFIX=/usr/local

# added by use.perl 2012-01-07 12:33:31
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

I also checked the make file for tiff and nothing about it there either that I could see.


----------



## Hutchy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good news and thanks for the tip as I may not of got the answer if you did not point me to the fact it had something to do with "CCACHE" as I was looking into libgl as one the issues. Actually turned out I needed to install CCACHE.


----------



## Hutchy (Jan 10, 2012)

How do you add solved to a post


----------



## phoenix (Jan 10, 2012)

You need 10 days and 10 posts before you can edit a thread.

To mark a post solved, either ask a moderator, or edit the first post in a thread.

I've marked it solved for you.


----------

